# And counting



## danalto

From a Cold Case ep.

ANDRE
Less than three days left. And *counting*.
ANDRE
Mancano meno di tre giorni. E ???


----------



## cas29

E via?

not exactly the same, but it boils down to 3 days left then "it" happens/starts/ends


----------



## TrentinaNE

Secondo me, and counting ==> I'm counting the days until x happens ==> Non vedo l'ora finchè x accada.

Allora, forse _... e via_ dà l'idea ?

Elisabetta


----------



## mari78

Dear all,
I can't figure out what this expression means:
_It has a stunning 1.5 million entries in 76 languages - and counting _(Talking of Wikipedia)
I have found another thread for _and counting_ but I don't think it fits the context here. Or maybe I'm wrong.
Does it maybe mean that these numbers are increasing?Or is more something like "and so on..." ?  
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Canna823

I think in this context *and counting *means it continues to increase..


----------



## TimLA

mari78 said:


> Dear all,
> I can't figure out what this expression means:
> _It has a stunning 1.5 million entries in 76 languages - and counting _(Talking of Wikipedia)
> I have found another thread for _and counting_ but I don't think it fits the context here. Or maybe I'm wrong.
> Does it maybe mean that these numbers are increasing?Or is more something like "and so on..." ?
> Thanks for your help.


 
Usually
"and getting larger"
"and growing"
"and counting to higher numbers"

I could imagine its use with numbers becoming smaller, but rarely.

100, 99, 98, 97...and counting


----------



## ricky.sk

mari78 said:


> Dear all,
> I can't figure out what this expression means:
> _It has a stunning 1.5 million entries in 76 languages - and counting _(Talking of Wikipedia)
> I have found another thread for _and counting_ but I don't think it fits the context here. Or maybe I'm wrong.
> Does it maybe mean that these numbers are increasing?Or is more something like "and so on..." ?
> Thanks for your help.



Ciao, vorrebbe dire che ne ha 1,5 milioni e che ne stanno ancora arrivando in questo momento, è già in crescita.


----------



## ricky.sk

We have received 50 letters and counting / abbiamo ricevuto 50 lettere e ne stanno ancora arrivando 
Dal garzanti 2006


----------



## mari78

Thak you!
Can I also ask you if it is a colloquial/idiomatic expression?

Credo che dovrò aggiornare il mio Garzanti 1999...


----------



## TimLA

mari78 said:


> Thak you!
> Can I also ask you if it is a colloquial/idiomatic expression?


 
It's idiomatic in the sense that the concept is not directly translatable into another language (unless there is "1, 2, 3, e contando/numerando" in Italian).

It clearly is "colloquial" in the sense that it would not be used in formal, academic texts. But it is commonly seen in many different types of writing. It is not "street talk".


----------



## ricky.sk

mari78 said:


> Credo che dovrò aggiornare il mio Garzanti 1999...



NON DEVI scaricare da emule la versione in cd rom se usi il pc...mi raccomando, non si può...


----------



## leveresignore

Buongiorno!

Non ho mai sentito, e non trovo da nessuna parte, l'espressione "marriage and counting". La frase è:

"At more than five decades of *marriage and counting*, John and I are enjoying our life together".

Come posso tradurla?

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## TimLA

Buongiorno!

La parte importante è "and counting" ed indica qualcosa come "e continua...".

..."five decades of marriage, and counting"...50 anni di matrimonio e gli anni seguono/continuano
..."10 children, and counting"...hanno 10 figli e continuano di riprodurre...
..."15 km, and counting"...hanno fatto 15 km, ma ci sono km in più da fare...


----------



## danimar

Salve! Mi aggancio a questo Thread.
Ho la seguente frase: 30 odd days and counting.
Il contesto: un giornalista scopre che la Terra ha i giorni contati per il prossimo impatto con un asteroide. Telefona a uno scienziato della Nasa e gli dice cosi'.
Lo scienziato resta interdetto e poi gli risponde che le sue informazioni sono sbagliate (per non creare il panico)
Si puo' tradurre: " 30 strani giorni alla fine"? Non e' la traduzione esatta ma "compagnia cantando" non e' proprio adatto al contesto.
Grazie.


----------



## Einstein

"Odd days" non vuol dire "strani giorni". "Odd" fa parte del numero "30 odd", che vuol dire "una trentina", "poco più di 30". "And counting" in questo caso indica che il numero è in calo. Forse in questo caso si può dire proprio "una trentina di giorni e li stiamo contando". Aspetta un parere dai madrelingua.


----------



## arthurlee

Penso che in molti casi si potrebbe tradurre semplicemente con "_e passa_" o "_e oltre_". Che ne dite?


----------



## Einstein

Ma "e passa" e "e oltre" danno semplicemente l'idea che il numero è superiore a quello precisato. "And counting" invece vuol dire che non siamo ancora arrivati al totale finale.
Parlando della distruzione imminente della Terra, "30 days and counting" vuol dire che mentre parlo rimangono 30 giorni, ma ora che digerisci il messaggio possono essere di meno.
50 years of marriage and counting" vuol dire 50 anni in questo momento ma gli anni continuano a passare.


----------



## Iraiem

Cosa ne dite di:
"..e le lancette scorrono/continuano a scorrere."
Anche "girano"


----------



## Akire72

Che ne dite di "e passa"?

"30 giorni e passa alla distruzione della Terra."

Solo che "e passa" vuol dire un po' più di 30.


----------



## Necsus

Buongiorno, WRF!
Ho una frase simile nel film 'Free Birds' e viene detta subito dopo che è stato avviato un countdown per il lancio di una navicella spazio-temporale:

LAUNCH VOICE (VO) - T-minus three minutes *and counting*.

Non potrebbe essere tradotto con "Inizio conteggio"?
Grazie!


----------



## Einstein

Ciao Necsus. Direi che "and counting" vuol dire che il conteggio è già in corso, non che inizia adesso.

EDIT: Scusami Necsus, non avevo letto bene il tuo post. Sì, chiaramente in questo caso il countdown inizia adesso.


----------



## arthurlee

Forse in questo caso si potrebbe tradurre con "_Meno di tre minuti al lancio_"?

Oppure: _Tempo al decollo: meno di tre minuti_


----------



## Einstein

arthurlee said:


> Forse in questo caso si potrebbe tradurre con "_Meno di tre minuti al lancio_"?
> 
> Oppure: _Tempo al decollo: meno di tre minuti_


Sì, però non vorrei che "minus three minutes" venisse interpretato come "meno di tre minuti" (sarebbe "less than three minutes"). Il momento del decollo è zero e adesso siamo a _meno tre minuti_.


----------



## chipulukusu

Io capisco _and counting_ in generale come "e sta andando avanti senza problemi/e sta ancora crescendo" (credo che sia la stessa cosa che dica Einstein, comunque):

_minus three minutes *and counting = *_mancano tre minuti al decollo e il conto alla rovescia sta procedendo regolarmente;

_the number of applicants are hundreds and counting = _sono già arrivate centinaia di domande e stanno ancora aumentando.


----------



## Einstein

chipulukusu said:


> Io capisco _and counting_ in generale come "e sta andando avanti senza problemi/e sta ancora crescendo" (credo che sia la stessa cosa che dica Einstein, comunque):
> 
> _minus three minutes *and counting = *_mancano tre minuti al decollo e il conto alla rovescia sta procedendo regolarmente;
> 
> _the number of applicants are hundreds and counting = _sono già arrivate centinaia di domande e stanno ancora aumentando.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie!
Sì, non è "meno di tre minuti", ma "meno tre minuti". 
Per quanto riguarda _counting_, il messaggio si sente subito dopo che il presidente ha girato la fatidica chiavetta, quindi sarebbe un po' curioso dire "procede regolarmente" o simili, al massimo "il conteggio è iniziato" al posto di "inizio conteggio". Non credete?


----------



## danalto

Necsus said:


> Grazie!
> Sì, non è "meno di tre minuti", ma "meno tre minuti".
> Per quanto riguarda _counting_, il messaggio si sente subito dopo che il presidente ha girato la fatidica chiavetta, quindi sarebbe un po' curioso dire "procede regolarmente" o simili, al massimo "il conteggio è iniziato" al posto di "inizio conteggio". Non credete?


I agree. 
Un uso un po' diverso dal solito, di _"and counting"_... o sbaglio?


----------



## Danieloid

Come diceva (quasi sette anni fa!) Tim nel commento 15 è una sorta di frase idiomatica, difficilmente traducibile. Credo si possa tradurre liberamente, secondo il contesto. In questo caso "il conteggio è iniziato", seppur detto da una voce computerizzata, non mi convince molto. Secondo me molto meglio "inizio conteggio", se questa è la prima comunicazione del computer all'atto di girare la fatidica chiavetta, oppure anche qualcosa come:"Conto alla rovescia iniziato / in corso - tre minuti al lancio". Se dovessi seguire il mio gusto personale lascerei perdere "and counting" e andrei più liberamente con qualcosa come: "Inizio sequenza lancio - meno tre minuti. (…) meno due minuti e trenta secondi." eccetera.


----------



## danalto

Danieloid said:


> Se dovessi seguire il mio gusto personale lascerei perdere "and counting" e andrei più liberamente con qualcosa come: "Inizio sequenza lancio - meno tre minuti.


Nice!


----------



## Popsycal

riporto su questo thread perché ho ancora dei dubbi.
Scrivere una frase tipo: sei sempre la stessa persona di 20 e passa anni fa, non lo si può tradurre con "...and counting"?
Like, "you still look exactly the same person even after (or of...?) 20 years ago and counting"?
O non ho proprio capito in senso della frase?
E per scrivere dunque sto benedetto "e passa", cosa devo usare allora? Il senso è: sono passati tanti anni, 20 ma anche di più a ben guardare... non so se sono riuscita a spiegarmi ;-)
Grazie a chi mi vorrà rispondere
Popsy


----------



## chipulukusu

Io direi semplicemente _you look the same as twenty and more years ago, _oppure, come sempre più spesso si dice colloquialmente, _you look the same as twenty-plus years ago._


----------



## alicip

Oppure: "You still look like you did twenty and more years ago."


----------



## MR1492

Popsycal said:


> sei sempre la stessa persona di 20 e passa anni fa
> 
> you still look exactly the same person even after (or of...?) 20 years ago and counting



I wouldn't use the phrase "...and counting," in the translation.  I think alicip is on the right track.  I would suggest something like:

_You look like (are) the same person you were twenty (or more) years ago (or more).
_
[Note for above:  You can put the (or more) in either place but not both!]

Phil


----------



## Popsycal

thank you all! In the end I've erased the "...and counting". Too bad, it sounded cute to me!


----------



## curiosone

I'm seeing a lot of difficulty in my Italian friends, who have encountered a neat new idiom ("...and counting"), and who maybe understand how it needs to be translated different ways into Italian (depending on the context), but who are then unable to use it (when translating into English).  So let's go back a step.

As chipukulusu and Einstein both suggested, "...and counting" has a sense of time that continues, even as we speak.  So if we say "minus three minutes and counting", we're saying that, even as we say "three minutes" it's already less than three minutes (il tempo continua a scorrere), and we also understand that there isn't much time left  (there's a sense of urgency).
And when the number continues to increase (instead of decreasing), as in the example "_It has a stunning 1.5 million entries in 76 languages - and counting" - _there is still the sense of the number (not time, in the 2nd example) never standing still.

Since there is no similar idiom in Italian, I can understand the difficulty in translating from Italian to "...and counting" in English.  All I can suggest is to memorize the various examples, and then try using the English idiom when a similar sentence occurs, and when it is desireable to add emphasis to the idea that "il tempo scorre" o "i numberi continuano a crescere", especially when one wishes to convey a sense of urgency.  But I suspect it's the sort of idiomatic phrase that will mark a native speaker, and that non-natives will do well to remember its meaning (of a number changing even as we speak - either decreasing or increasing, but continuing to change).


----------



## silvialxk

Ciao 

Per quanto riguarda l'uso di "and counting" in senso 'negativo', diciamo (che finora non mi era mai capitato di incontrare), proporrei "se non di meno". Esempio: "Ci restano solo 3 giorni, se non di meno".
In senso 'positivo', direi "se non di più" oppure, più orientato verso il futuro, "e a venire".


----------

